# freie Version der .Net Library "PLCCom S7"



## Indi.An-er (29 Oktober 2009)

Guten Tag,

  ab heute haben wir eine „Free“-Version unserer „PLCCom S7“ –.NET Library für den Privatanwender zur Verfügung gestellt.
  Bei „PLCCom S7 Personal Edition“ handelt sich um eine reine .Net Library mit geringfügig reduziertem Leistungsumfang zum Zugriff auf Adressbereiche von Siemens S7 oder kompatiblen SPS-Steuerungen.

  Im Gegensatz zu der Vollversion gibt es bei „PLCCom S7 Personal Edition“ nur kleine Beschränkungen (siehe Detailbeschreibung):
·Keine multiplen Lese- oder Schreibzugriffe in einem Funktionsaufruf
·Länge der zu lesenden oder zu schreibenden Daten ist auf 200 Bytes pro Funktionsaufruf beschränkt
·Keine Service-Subscription, dafür aber vollen Support über unser neues Forum.

  „PLCCom S7 Personal Edition“ funktioniert mit allen .Net-Sprachen und ist auch unter Linux/Mono 2.4 getestet und lauffähig.
  Privatanwender können gerne den SPS-Treiber  hier http://www.plccoms7.de herunterladen, testen und einsetzen.

  Für den gewerblichen und kommerziellen Einsatz bieten wir Ihnen natürlich weiterhin die Vollversion „PLCCom S7 Professional Edition“ an, welche den kompletten Leistungsumfang besitzt, in der Anzahl Runtimes nicht beschränkt ist sowie eine 12-monatige Service Subscription beinhaltet.


----------



## beta (19 November 2009)

Der Downloadlink funktioniert aber irgendwie nicht :-?


----------



## beta (19 November 2009)

Jepp, ich nehme alles zurück. Habe die Mail übersehen.
 Hat soweit alles geklappt.  Nix für ungut.....
 Beta


----------



## Indi.An-er (20 November 2009)

Hallo beta,
kein Problem, Haupsache es hat geklappt.
Wenn es Fragen oder Anmerkungen gibt, einfach an uns/mich wenden. Wir antworten zeitnah.


----------

